# Kindle Publishing Service, royalties and tax



## Neo (Feb 22, 2011)

Signed up for Kindle's Publishing Service and am currently preparing a true-crime reference book to be self-published on it...

...until I read about the tax and royalities situation. Maybe I was reading the wrong thing, but it seems like unless you have a US bank account (I'm UK!), you get cheques. No probs there, but it does look as if there's all manner of confusing tax thingies. 

Anyone clarify what I would need to consider?


----------



## Smaddux (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, you get a check if you make over a hundred dollars, then they mail it you. I am really not sure about taxes international, but in the US, amazon should send you a form for taxes at the end of the year if you make over a certain amount. I assume they would do the same for the UK following your standards.


----------

